# Need some advice



## Tangell88 (May 4, 2016)

Hey. Im a first year beekeeper here in northern middle TN. I just noticed one of my swarm traps, that I was too lazy to take down, has bees in it. It is hung on the side of my deck. It is probably only about 50 yds away from my two hives. I know its pretty late in the year to try to start a new hive, but im going to try my best. I assume im going to have to feed them like crazy with the entrance reduced way down. I want to put them with my other hives which are pretty close to my house. I know if you move them, you are supposed to move them atleast two miles but I feel like if I move them to the only other property I have access to, I wont be able to check/feed them every day. My main question is how can I move them down 20ft and over 50 yds? My other option is to just put them in a nuc on my porch until after winter and then move them.


----------



## McBain (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi.

It is possible for you to move the box in one shot from it is hanging to a new location close by. Move the box at night so all the bees are inside. After you move the hive to its new location, do not put anything back into the old spot where it was. In addition put something (like a pine branch) over the entrance. This new change will cause them to re-orientate. 

Hope this helps.


----------

